# Beach rides in weymouth



## rawlingsbk (10 March 2018)

Hi we will be coming to dorset for a few days and i wondered if there is anywhere that anyone would recommend for beach rides for myself and my daughter.   She's 9 but a competent novice.


----------



## skint1 (10 March 2018)

My mum used to live just outside Weymouth- there used to a place in her village (called Sutton Poyntz) that did that sort of thing, and possibly another one near Osmington as we used to see them riding down the hill, but can't imagine horses on that road now- I can't remember what either is  called though,  might be worth asking the Tourist Information Centre- as this was some time ago and things may have changed. Good luck!


----------



## rawlingsbk (10 March 2018)

Thank you &#128512;


----------

